# Self-adhesive vinyl tiles for vivarium?



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it actually true that the animals often get stuck and the heat (in my case about 78-95F) makes the glue give off toxic fumes?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

some can give off toxic fumes.its better to use lino peices just cut toa snug fit and you dont need it stuck down.also it can be removed for proper cleaning.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we have never had any probs with ours all our vivs are decked out in self adhesive vinyl tiles!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

it depends what animal, had these for leos and they were pretty good. but wouldnt advise for likes of small/baby snakes as they can wriggle underneath and get stuck to the adhesive :devil:


----------



## kevandshalona (Mar 30, 2009)

i have used self adesive tiles for a few years now and aint had problems i dont have no heat underneath them like i got mine from pound shop and its enough to do a 6ft viv they brilliant to keep viv clean and hygenic


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> it depends what animal, had these for leos and they were pretty good. but wouldnt advise for likes of small/baby snakes as they can wriggle underneath and get stuck to the adhesive :devil:


Yeah mine will be for a leopard gecko. So you had no funny smells or anything?


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

We just changed to self-adhesive lino tiles.. No problems here. Our Leo's viv has 'em and we're considering using them for our Crestie as well. I agree a snake (or an expertly wriggly skink) might cause you more problems.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

no smells no! had these in all my leos vivs with no problems


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we use them for leos (with heat mat under) and when we had a beardie we used them then. Never smelt them at all and the heat comes through them great


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

wacky69 said:


> we use them for leos (with heat mat under) and when we had a beardie we used them then. Never smelt them at all and *the heat comes through them great*


Don't it just! Our Leo's floor is toasty and he's always flat against the floor basking, hands out and everything lol


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

MarkB said:


> Don't it just! Our Leo's floor is toasty and he's always flat against the floor basking, hands out and everything lol


ours are the same and they all seem to have their own little area too lol


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

we had troubles with giving off fumes in one of our vivs so we now put tiles down put heat mat on top and put reptile carpet on top of the mats to prevent burns!


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

amyloveys said:


> we had troubles with giving off fumes in one of our vivs so we now put tiles down put heat mat on top and put reptile carpet on top of the mats to prevent burns!


What temps did you have?


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I put them in the leo's vivarium last night, but I started to smell fumes and got a heachache. 

These are the tiles from B&Q so maybe Homebase or Wickes sell them with a different adhesive.

They're on my gerbilarium now and look good so not a complete waste of money at least. : victory:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have self adhesive tiles in my BD viv and have had no smells/fumes from them. I got mine from pound shop so prob not brilliant ones but never had any problems and cheap as chips too :2thumb:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

I've never had a problem and have used normal lino and self adheseive.

Just to be safe though, I normally fit the lino, then let it air in the viv with heating on for 12 or 24 hours, just to get rid of the initial plasticy smell.

As previously said it probably won't do any damge to them, but I'm sure they'd prefer to get rid of the smell :lol2:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

cranwelli said:


> what temps did you have?


88-90


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i have them in my beardies viv and never had any probs


----------

